# Nitrate Nightmare



## hill2sfd (Dec 23, 2012)

So my 55 gallon Mbuna tank is about 95% complete. And I've been battling horrible algae in my sons smaller tank. I've never had an algae problem until we moved to the house we are in now. The house has a well for the domestic water. So for kicks I tested my tap water an wouldn't you know, the nitrate level was 40ppm. So I've been feeding the algae with every water change. Now on his tank it's no big deal to buy bottled water. But for the 55 that would be a little cumbersome. Does anyone have any suggestions or experiences with combating this. I do have access to municipal water if anyone can instruct me on making it safe for my future fish. Thanks


----------



## Toneloc (Jul 9, 2010)

What kind of filtration do you have?

You can cut down nitrates by doing larger water changes and adding purigen helps.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Test your municipal water. What is the pH, KH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? The well does not sound safe.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Test your municipal water. What is the pH, KH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? The well does not sound safe.


Do you mean move? Most ppl with wells are not on city water systems. You are right in that the water is not safe. High nitrates in drinking water has been linked to SIDS.
I would look into an RO/DI unit. :thumb:


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I think your best solution as there isn't many is to get a reverse osmosis system either as a separate unit or inline on your sink pipes. Not only for the fish, but your health too.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

hill2sfd said:


> I do have access to municipal water if anyone can instruct me on making it safe for my future fish. Thanks


This was the reason for my comment. Yes I have a well and no municipal water but mine has zero nitrates, ammonia nitrites and phosphates. Love it!!!

I realize also that if you have a well that is not 100% safe you may not want to bring it to the attention of the authorities who may require that you take action. Don't want to get stuck with the expense of drilling another well.


----------



## hill2sfd (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry to post a false number. I posted this from my phone after getting back from a fire in the middle of the night. My well level is about 10ppm nitrates. But I know anything above about 3ppm promotes algae growth. I've looked into the RO systems but they are pricey and with the amount of water I'll need monthly for all of my tanks, filter maintenance would kill my pockets. I've done some research and from what I've read the only way short of an RO system is to distill your water. But I've also been told that dis tilling the water leaves behind some nutrients and minerals that promote tank health. The municipal water I have access to has fairly good water quality. But I've always had well water like you DJRansome. What product would be the best bet for making municipal water safe for my fish. Thank you all for the input.


----------



## hill2sfd (Dec 23, 2012)

Toneloc,
I just ordered twin Fluval 406's. I've toyed with the idea of constructing an algae scrubber from an old 10 gallon tank that I'm not using.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The municipal water may be just fine for your fish with a dechlorinator. First test it for pH, KH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate and post the results here.


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with comments about need to reduce nitrates in your well water for your own health. Safe drinking water standard is 5 ppm nitrates; at 10 ppm your well water is problematic.


----------

